# Is it safe to harvest honey from Nosema hives??



## nursesherpa (Jun 8, 2009)

I lost my 3 hives over the winter. I thought it was due to cold temperatures, but upon closer look, I think one of my hives had nosema. I was unable to treat them & properly winterize this fall no: please don't judge- I gave birth a bit earlier than expected, and feel guilty that I was unable to care for my other ba-bees).
I am taking this summer off since my baby is taking up the majority of my time, and would like to harvest the honey. (I have about 25 med frames in the freezer). Is the honey safe for human consumption??
Thanks!


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Not to hi-jack the thread but how about listing when NOT to harvest honey when a hive has problems.
Nosema
Chalkbrood
American Foul Brood
European Foul Brood
etc


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi
there are no bee diseases that affect honey for human consumption. so as they say no problem.


----------



## nursesherpa (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for your speedy response!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Just dont feed it to your bees or everyone will be sick...


----------

